# D-Wade since the All-Star break



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These are his averages in the 6 games since the all start break:

35ppg on 55%, 10.3asts, 5rbs, 2.3stls, 1.5blks 

He's also gone 57-60(95%) from the free throw line


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:worthy:

He's our team right now, no doubt.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He wants that MVP award. I hope he can get us some more wins, and keep it up to propel us into 4th.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Great Wade video of highlights from this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Whew! A week to remember for Dwyane Wade*


> MIAMI (AP)—On Sunday, Dwyane Wade rested.
> 
> With good reason, too. To recap the wild Wade week that was:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

IMO, He's the best in the league.

He just has this higher level he elevates to...he's balling out of his mind!


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

MB30 said:


> IMO, He's the best in the league.
> 
> He just has this higher level he elevates to...he's balling out of his mind!


What sets him apart from Kobe and LeBron? I've seen a number of people claim this but haven't ever really gotten a straight answer as to why he's better. I don't mean this as an attack, because I think he's just as good as anyone in the league, but I don't see how one is really all that much better then the others. What would you say it is?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ras said:


> What sets him apart from Kobe and LeBron? I've seen a number of people claim this but haven't ever really gotten a straight answer as to why he's better. I don't mean this as an attack, because I think he's just as good as anyone in the league, but I don't see how one is really all that much better then the others. What would you say it is?


It's all personal opinion, there is no scientific way to prove it. But by watching Wade he just seems to have more of an "it" factor, he will do whatever it takes and completely dominate the game like no 6'4 guard has ever done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade was named Eastern Conference player of the month for February today. His 2nd in the last 3 months. Pau Gasol was named player of the month in the west.


> Heat guard Dwyane Wade was rewarded for his record-setting pace in February.
> 
> Wade was named Eastern Conference player of the Month on Monday after putting together one of the most productive regular-season stretches of his career.
> 
> Wade averaged 30.7 and shot 50.2 percent from the field over 12 games. He also ranked second in the conference in assists (8.7) and fourth in steals (2.0) for the Heat, which went 6-6 in February. Wade's month was highlighted by his career-high 50-point performance in a Feb. 22 loss at Orlando. He also notched a career-high 16 assists last Tuesday in a win against Detroit.


Link


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Dwyane Wade is the Monster's Ball right now, whatever that means. What he did to the Knicks last night was both inhuman and inhumane, and yet way-up-in-the-middle-of-the-air radiant. He's like those movies where vampires turn out to like cotton candy and long walks. I know I've been hard on him in the past, but with LeBron having crested for the moment (or at least our discussion of him), Kobe Kobe, and Durant out, it's time we paid some homage to D-Wade. . . with these links other people gave me!
> 
> -Ziller is awed by the forceful classiness of Wade's NBA headshot. Since when do they wear suits in these?
> 
> ...


http://freedarko.blogspot.com/2009/03/shakin-it-loose.html


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ras said:


> What sets him apart from Kobe and LeBron? I've seen a number of people claim this but haven't ever really gotten a straight answer as to why he's better. I don't mean this as an attack, because I think he's just as good as anyone in the league, but I don't see how one is really all that much better then the others. What would you say it is?


I think despite LeBron's physical gifts and Kobe's skills, Dwyane has the ability to be a more dynamic presence on both ends of the floor when he elevates his game. This is all the more impressive as he's the shortest, least athletic, and least heralded of the three.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

myst said:


> It's all personal opinion, there is no scientific way to prove it. But by watching Wade he just seems to have more of an "it" factor, *he will do whatever it takes and completely dominate the game like no 6'4 guard has ever done.*


Well then I guess my question is how do you measure the "it" factor, and get enough of a measure to say one is better then the other two? That statement could apply to both of the other two just as easily, as showcased on numerous occasions (minus the 6'4 part of course, but that's not really important).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That block stat is really cool. Wade is such a unique player.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Jace said:


> I think despite LeBron's physical gifts and Kobe's skills, Dwyane has the ability to be a more dynamic presence on both ends of the floor when he elevates his game. This is all the more impressive as he's the shortest, least athletic, and least heralded of the three.


What makes him more dynamic though? What is it that tells you he's more dynamic? 

Being the shortest, least athletic (though I wouldn't necessarily say that because he's a hell of an athlete, and the only real margin is that LeBron is a freak for his size) and least heralded of the three doesn't really have any bearing on his value as a basketball player; that doesn't affect what he's worth on the floor. He is what he is.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ras said:


> Well then I guess my question is how do you measure the "it" factor, and get enough of a measure to say one is better then the other two? That statement could apply to both of the other two just as easily, as showcased on numerous occasions (minus the 6'4 part of course, but that's not really important).


Like I said, it's all personal opinion, there is no scientific way to figure it out. I guess a lot of it has to do with me watching almost every single professional game Wade has ever played including olympics, pre-season, playoffs, all-star games,... and only watching Lebron and Kobe when they play the Heat or are on national tv. Also, when they all played on the Olympics together, Wade was the best player.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

myst said:


> *Like I said, it's all personal opinion, there is no scientific way to figure it out. I guess a lot of it has to do with me watching almost every single professional game Wade has ever played including olympics, pre-season, playoffs, all-star games,... and only watching Lebron and Kobe when they play the Heat or are on national tv.* Also, when they all played on the Olympics together, Wade was the best player.


But wouldn't all that just mean he's your favorite, and not necessarily the best? It just sounds like you like him most, which is not a problem of course, it's just that doesn't necessarily mean he's the best. To be the best, there has be some kind of measure to say player A is better then player B, something quantifiable, otherwise it would simply be a matter of liking one player more then the other (which again, isn't a problem, everyone likes someone most).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ras said:


> What sets him apart from Kobe and LeBron? I've seen a number of people claim this but haven't ever really gotten a straight answer as to why he's better. I don't mean this as an attack, because I think he's just as good as anyone in the league, but I don't see how one is really all that much better then the others. What would you say it is?


You're still going on about this.. :laugh:

I know you havn't gotten an answer, just saying, arn't you sick of asking by now..

Anyway pretty much like myst said, its all personal preference and opinion.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd still take Lebron because of his size. But there's not much of a drop off between the three guys.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ras said:


> But wouldn't all that just mean he's your favorite, and not necessarily the best? It just sounds like you like him most, which is not a problem of course, it's just that doesn't necessarily mean he's the best. To be the best, there has be some kind of measure to say player A is better then player B, something quantifiable, otherwise it would simply be a matter of liking one player more then the other (which again, isn't a problem, everyone likes someone most).


Well, I would just call that favoritism and personal bias. If two things are equal, you are going to pick the one you like more.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

myst said:


> Well, I would just call that favoritism and personal bias. If two things are equal, you are going to pick the one you like more.


Well I guess that was part of my point, it's about who you like more, which doesn't really have any correlation to who is actually better. I just find it weird that several people are going around with this kind of claim if it's actually just because they like Wade more. Can't we all admit they're more or less even, and still like said player?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> You're still going on about this.. :laugh:
> 
> I know you havn't gotten an answer, just saying, arn't you sick of asking by now...


A little yes, but like you said, no one ever really answered me, so I was really curious as to why people would say that. If it is just a matter of liking a certain player more, then it's really not a matter of being better at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are Wade's game by game stats since the all-star break

37 points, 12 assists, 4 steals 
25 points, 9 assists, 3 blocks, 2 steals
50 points, 5 assists, 5 rebounds
31 points, 16 assists, 7 rebounds
21 points, 10 assists, 3 steals
46 points, 10 assists, 8 rebounds, 4 steals, 3 blocks
41 points, 9 assists, 7 rebounds, 7 steals
35 points, 16 assists, 6 rebounds

All together since the break

35.7ppg on 56%, 10.8ast, 5.3rpg, 2.8stls, 1.4blks

72/79 from the line


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Here are Wade's game by game stats since the all-star break
> 
> 37 points, 12 assists, 4 steals
> 25 points, 9 assists, 3 blocks, 2 steals
> ...


That 21 point, 10 assists and 3 steals line looks pretty bad compared to his other games huh? :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> That 21 point, 10 assists and 3 steals line looks pretty bad compared to his other games huh? :lol:


Seriously. That 21 and 10 actually brings the averages way down. That's just crazy :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That 50-5-5 game is bad ***.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its almost looking like an aberration when he doesn't get double-digit assists.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, they just showed a sick stat on Sportscenter.

Wade is just the 3rd player in NBA history to average 40pts and 10 assists in a 7 day stretch. The other two were Nate "tiny" Archibald and Oscar Robertson.

Wade's FG% during this stretch is 60%


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He's now up to 29.5PPG on 49.4% shooting. He would be the first player in 16 years to average 30PPG and 50% if he did it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Who was the last? MJ?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> ^Who was the last? MJ?


Yep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Another honor for Wade*


> Not that it should come as a surprise, but the NBA announced Monday that Dwyane Wade was named Eastern Conference Player of the Week. It's the third time he has received the award this season. He averaged a league-leading 35.8 points, 11.3 assists and had 3.25 steals. Miami went 2-2 during that stretch.
> 
> A recap of Wade's week:
> 
> ...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> He averaged a league-leading 35.8 points, 11.3 assists and had 3.25 steals.


I know its only a week, but damn.. :iwon:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im starting to think im the only one here that feels a little uneasy about those stats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's an awesome article by Jackie McMullen on ESPN.com



> MIAMI -- Dwyane Wade for MVP? Admit it. You're starting to consider it, after another stunning performance Monday night when Miami's rejuvenated star pick-pocketed John Salmons in the final seconds of double overtime, then hoisted a running 3-pointer as the buzzer sounded for the win over Chicago. Wade finished with 48 points, 12 assists and 4 steals and so thoroughly controlled the game, his friend LeBron James sent him postgame props in a text message.
> 
> Wade continues to nearly single-handedly coax the Heat into the thick of the Eastern Conference playoff picture, a remarkable turnaround from last season when his team won just 15 games and it would have been a cruel prank to suggest Wade belonged among the league's elite.
> 
> ...


*Much more here*


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We lost 26 out of 27? Jesus, why are we still here?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> We lost 26 out of 27? Jesus, why are we still here?


To see what Earl "the Pearl" Barron would pull out of his bag of tricks next..

Oh, and this thread didnt hurt 

The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> We lost 26 out of 27? Jesus, why are we still here?


not every Miami fan is fickle.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> not every Miami fan is fickle.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> We lost 26 out of 27? Jesus, why are we still here?


because outside of Wade's injury, the team was clearly tanking.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i think its cool that lebron and wade are friends like that. i wonder if more nba players communicate on the court like that in a non trash talk kind of way


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Here's an awesome article by Jackie McMullen on ESPN.com
> 
> 
> *Much more here*


Great article. I really don't understand why the majority of NBA fans can't just appreciate each of those guys. We're so spoiled right now with these great players.

I literally laughed out loud at this:



> "If Beasley averaged 30 minutes a night, he'd score 24 points a game,'' Riley said. "If he played 40 minutes, he'd lead the league in scoring.
> 
> "Now, he might give up 30 on the other end...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


>


hey, he could be from Ft Lauderdale.

either way, what an awful sight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> After this summer’s Olympic Games, many in the professional basketball community were touting Dwyane Wade as the best player in the world. I didn’t know how you could put him above LeBron James. As I sat in my living room the other night, I became a witness.
> 
> No, not to King James, Kobe Bryant, Dwight Howard or even Chris Paul. I didn’t become a witness to any of the players constantly being talked about as this year’s Most Valuable Player, although I think that’s about to change.
> 
> ...


http://www.themiamihurricane.com/2009/03/11/the-more-you-know-dwyane-wade-is-the-best/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Lil Wayne's Blog: "Dwyane Wade, you are amazing."*


> First of all, I cannot even begin the blog today without stating a simple fact I have recently come to realize: Dwyane Wade, you are amazing. I was not a believer. You know I'm Kobe all the way to the grave. But to see what Dwyane Wade does on the basketball court, man. It's shocking on television, but in person it's unfathomable. Sitting down front row and watching that kid jump over everybody's head and be such a terrible jump shooter during the whole game but, as soon as it matters, everything he shoots goes in? That's amazing. I haven't seen him in the elevator lately, but when I do I'm going to tell him how amazing he is.
> 
> And shout out to the Knicks, especially Nate Robinson, Q Richardson, Chris Wilcox and Chris Duhon. ESPN showed me on Sportscenter sitting in the front row with my D-Wade band-aid on, but they didn't show me heckling those poor Knicks players. I went completely off. My seats are about five rows down from the visitors bench -- so they can hear if I sneeze. Well, imagine me up the whole game going crazy like I've been a D-Wade fan all my life, yelling stuff like, "This is my house" and, "Get out of Miami."


:laugh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

LOL @ Weezy heckling the Knicks players. He's at most of the games.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> Sitting down front row and watching that kid jump over everybody's head and be such a terrible jump shooter during the whole game but, as soon as it matters, everything he shoots goes in? That's amazing.


What game was Weezy at, the Knicks game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> What game was Weezy at, the Knicks game?


Yeah, he's been at a bunch of games, including the Knicks game.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

unfathomable? Lil Wayne - got grammar *****?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I just wanted to say in case I've given off a different impression that I think Wade is an absolutely incredible player, and as of right now, no one is really playing better then him. LeBron's giving him a run for his money with 3 triple doubles, but so many of Wade's games lately look like video game numbers it's unreal. He's definitely as good as anyone else in the league, and if he had a better team around him, he'd unquestionably be right there for MVP. Though he is doing a lot with the little he has, he's more or less in the same position as Kobe and LeBron in past years; it's more or less a one-man show, and all 3 have shown they can carry a team to the playoffs like that. While those opportunities give the player a chance to really showcase their individual talent, it isn't all that's needed for a person to win MVP.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I concur ^^

D-Wade is showing the difference that sets him a part from Bosh and Melo.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> There is hot. There is "on fire". And then, there is the zone that Dwyane Wade has been in for the last few weeks. Wade has been absolutely dominating the NBA, averaging 36.7 points, 10.9 assists, 6.1 boards, 2.8 steals, 2.2 treys, and 1.3 blocks while shooting 57 percent from the field and 85 percent from the line over his last nine games entering Wednesday. That is pretty close to NBASE perfection. Even when you factor in his lone negative of 4.2 TOs/game in that stretch, Wade is still operating on a level above even the other superstars.
> 
> To put it in perspective, the difference in NBASE scoring between Wade and LeBron James over the last week was larger than the gap between James and DeAndre Jordan, the 86th-highest NBASE scoring average over that period. Or to put it simpler, an NBASE owner would have gotten more points over the last week out of Wade alone than out of James and Kobe Bryantcombined. Now that, folks, is domination.
> 
> And the scary thing is that Wade seems to only be heating up, as his averages over the last five games are even higher than over the last nine. Wade almost has to keep playing at this level, as the Heat are only six games up on the 10th place team in the East and eight games up on the 13th place team. So if Wade slows down at all, it's still possible that the Heat could miss the playoffs. This is great for Wade's long-term NBASE appeal, as the stage is set for him to just continue to put up video game numbers for the foreseeable future.


http://www.nba.com/fantasy/features/hoopsmarket_031209.html


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Shaq saw Wade hit the 3 against Chicago.



> @slickrate I saw dat 3 flash hit, wow


http://twitter.com/the_real_shaq


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> And here's some more good material for those of you looking to craft your own trivia question: From the start of the 1986-87 season -- my senior year of high school -- and through Feb. 27 of this year, not a single NBA player went for at least 40 points, 10 assists, six rebounds, four rebounds and three blocks in the same game.
> 
> In the past 14 days, Miami's Dwyane Wade has done so twice.


wow


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Hubie Brown picks Wade for his MVP vote - March 15, 09


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice find, I caught this last night.

Man, I've always loved Hubie. Not just because of his Wade-love, but he knows the game, and tells it how it is. A lot of these sidekick commentators nowadays are talking out of their arse. Hubie doesn't hold back, but finds positively connotative ways to give criticism.

I love the way he words things like "the Heat have guys on the roster that are happy to be in the league." Its so true, and a lot of people dont seem to notice that. The Powells and the Lasmes are gone, but we still have Quinn, Anthony, and to a lesser extent Moon and Diawarra trying to perform like real NBA players. We're still suffering from the residue of the Shaq and Walker contracts. They basically became JO and Blount. By 2010 we might be able to have a legit roster around Dwyane.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

> Dwyane Wade is scheduled to appear on Pardon the Interruption (PTI) at 5:30 p.m. today on ESPN.
> 
> Surely, hosts Tony Kornheiser and Mike Wilbon will ask Wade about the hotly-contested MVP race among Wade, Kobe Bryant and LeBron James. In a recent installment of the show Wilbon seemed to say it was a two-man race between Bryant and James.
> 
> ...


i'm gonna try to watch


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst said:


>


*=*


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

double post


----------

